

Harrison Bergeron, a short story by Kurt Vonnegut - lionhearted
http://www.tnellen.com/cybereng/harrison.html

======
thirsteh
I don't think I need to mention 1984 by George Orwell, but you might be
interested in the movie Equilibrium which has a similar theme:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0238380/>

------
TrevorBurnham
This isn't news, but it is a classic story about "equality" gone awry.
Required reading.

------
SecretAgentMan
I had to read this in 7th grade when we were doing a unit on Utopias, but had
long since forgotten the title. I've tried many times to find it again after
trying to describe it to people. Thanks so much for posting it!

